# Steel Core Gun Belts



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

Has anybody here ever used a Steel Core Gun Belt? I'm wondering how comfortable they are and how well they work.

Thanks, 
Oddball


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have one of these and I like it a lot. Well worth the money!








USA Made Amish Steel Core Gun Holster CCW Belt Bullhide Leather | eBay


One two layers of Tan beautiful Genuine USA Full Grain Leather Bullhide h istorically trusted as being above industry standard for firmness, durability, and a great finish. This is our latest natural bull hide leather belt.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Oddball13 (Aug 27, 2015)

I like the way that belt looks. I think I might try one the next time I purchase a Gun Belt.
Thanks, 
Oddball


----------



## CodeSection (8 mo ago)

As mentioned in the other forum, check out Hanks Steel Core Belts. I'm not sure about others, but Hanks has free shipping, free returns, and free exchanges. Thus, if you find you miscalculated your belt size, Hanks will exchange it for free. If you decide you do not like the belt, you can return it for a full refund. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a Bigfoot, less expensive. Mine is a little snug right now, I should buy another.


----------

